# 28bhs



## Claude H (Aug 24, 2006)

My family and I will be picking up a new to us 2004 Outback 28 BHS. I am happy to see that the majority of people at this forum are happy with there Outback. My current TT, which I need to sell, did not have many happy campers at its forum. The fact that everyone at the forum complained about their TT had me worried about my TT all the time. I have had it two years and no major problems. Anyways, we are looking forward to picking up the Outback sunday.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, CSGG!*








And congratulations on the coming Outback! I'm sure you will love it!









Be sure to let us know if you have any questions!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi CSGG!









Congrats on your new 28bhs and A Big Welcome to Outbackers!
Where are you from?? Make sure to go to our homepage and check out all of the upcoming rallys








Let us know how everything goes on Sunday ok?

Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

CSGG,

Welcome to our forum. I'm sure you will be happy with your new Outback and with your new friends here.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers, CSGG








Cogratulations on the new toy you will enjoy it.
Happy Camping 
willie


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats my Favorite model enjoy!


----------



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome!! This is a wonderful site.







Do you mind me asking what you paid for your 2004 28BHS? We are thinking about selling ours and buying another Outback which better suits the needs of our family. I just did not know what to sell our 28BHS for.

Enjoy!

Roanoke Campers


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome CSGG to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28BHS
You'll love it









Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We're on our third year using our 2004 28BHS and TOTALY without problems, including the dreaded de-lamination some are having on the front caps. Once you get it you will need to go over a few important things that will have likely gotten out of whack on any trailer that has been in service for a few years. They include but are not limited to:

1. Adjust brakes
2. Check all caulking on the roof and top of marker lights
3. Tighten screws holding A/C unit to roof
4. Inspect and tighten all wiring connections inside the converter / fuse panel

There are more, but these are some of the most common we have found.

Good luck, welcome, and happy Outbackin


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome CSGG!!!

Our first Outback was a 28bhs and we just loved it. 
Great choice on your first







I hope you have years of enjoyment and happy Outbacking in it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to our site (and yours now!!)

Let us know if you have any questions or have some mod ideas to share.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome abooard.







You're gonna love that TT. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site! oh and by the way, what was the brand of the trailer you are selling....I ain't scared to ask.


----------



## Claude H (Aug 24, 2006)

rnameless said:


> Welcome to the site! oh and by the way, what was the brand of the trailer you are selling....I ain't scared to ask.


Thanks! 2001 Coleman Caravan 25 QSLB


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to the Family!! 

You are going to Love Love Love Your Outback & Us of course









Tami


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

California Jim said:


> They include but are not limited to:
> 
> 1. Adjust brakes
> 2. Check all caulking on the roof and top of marker lights
> ...


Congratulations on the acquisition of the 28 BHS, welcome to our family.







We also have a 2004 and have loved it since day one. As CJ suggested, have the brakes adjusted. We put a ton of miles on ours each year, so every fall I have taken it to the dealer to have the wheel bearings repacked and the brakes adjusted. If yours has the Duro tires on it as ours do, keep an eye on them dry rotting (I think that this would be common for any trailer tire that has been unprotected from the sun for a few years though). You may want to inspect the rear bumper where it is mounted to the frame. A bike rack (without beefing up the attachment of the bumper) is a no no and will rip the bumper from the frame. Any other questions, just ask.









Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CSGG said:


> Welcome to the site! oh and by the way, what was the brand of the trailer you are selling....I ain't scared to ask.


Thanks! 2001 Coleman Caravan 25 QSLB
[/quote]

A lot of us came up from Coleman Pop-up, so your in good hands here. We're just glad to see you're an Outback owner now.


----------

